# Humboldt Fog?



## Island Creek Farm

Has anyone been able to get a cheese similar to Humboldt Fog? Aged Chevre with a dark (not solid white) mold coat. Tastes quite a bit like a bleu cheese..yummy!


----------



## Jo~*

I don't normally go to the cheese site but I did today and I saw your topic Humboldt Fog and it got my attention because I live one county up from Humboldt County and I thought maybe a new member was close to me. But Alas that wasn't the case. Hope you find your cheese. Is it from Humboldt County Calif? Don't know about the cheese but we sure as heck have the fog.
JoAnn


----------



## Island Creek Farm

Pretty sure it is, for some reason Mendicino county is sticking in my head, but I can't remember. I'm from the San Luis Obispo area. Had read tons about this cheese, found a "micro" slice at the whole foods here for $1.25 so decided to try it. WOW, it is amazing. I didn't think you could do that with Chevre! PAV?!?!


----------



## cvalley

We are here and took a tour at the Cypress Grove Facilities. Wow, simply amazing and the tour is great. It concludes with samples. JoAnn it is well worth the drive to go!


----------



## linuxboy

It's a classic french semi-lactic (rennet at 6.0-6.1, drain 4.6-4.7), that's aged cold to slow down the ripening.


----------



## fmg

Yeah, but what do you culture it on the outside with to get the mold??


----------



## linuxboy

I will try to genotype it in a few months when I have more time, but it's likely Danisco's Neige, or a blend. candidum rind.


----------



## Ziggy

It has become very popular. I was shocked while killing time between flights that a restaurant inside Charlotte NC airport has it featured on their cheese tray appetizer plate.


----------



## mnblonde1

That is my favorite cheeses and was so happy when a small incredible resturant and a larger incredible resturant decided to carry it and will sell my 1/4 lb at a time-I have not been yet able to reproduce it but I am trying!


----------

